# Ultramel Snow?



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok......................I had the following pairing this year with my corns

Ultramel Anery x Amel (no known hets)

I got the following hatchlings

Ultramel Anery
Ultramels (i think anyway)
Amels
and 
Snows

My question is.......................................Is their such a morph as Ultramel Snow

and

How do you identify it?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, there's no such thing as an "ultramel snow" - because that would be an Ultramel Anery.

Basically, because Ultra shares the same gene pair as Amel, you have several possibilities from Ultramel Anery X Amel het Anery:

Ultramel het Anery (Ultramel donated Ultra half, Amel donated Amel half of the pair)
Ultramel Anery (Ultramel donated Ultra half, Amel donated Amel half of the pair)
Amel (Ultramel donated an Amel half, Amel also donated Amel half)
Snow (Ultramel donated Amel half, Amel donated Amel half)

Because you can't have homozygous Amel AND a copy of Ultra (because you've got three halves then) there's no way you could get an "ultramel snow".


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

That makes sense....I also got a very odd looking hatchling as well

Ive never seen anything like it.......ill put some pictures up once its feeding

cheers


----------

